
CMU-led nonprofit lands major robotics grant - cvoss
http://www.post-gazette.com/business/tech-news/2017/01/13/CMU-robots-get-federal-grant/stories/201701130150
======
daly
It would certainly make more sense to have it in Moon township near the
airport. There is more open land, there is no need to cross the bridges, the
facilities for warehouse and shipping are nearby (Fedex has a hub at PIT
airport). There is enough free land area to build supplier locations next door
to the main plant. The airport corridor (I376) is being rapidly expanded and
has a lot of new business space. Housing is available and cheaper than the
city. PIT airport has a major military installation (Air Refueling Wing) and
is likely to gain another in the next round of base closing so it would make
it convenient to work with military applications.

The main reason to have it in downtown Pittsburgh is to be near CMU. Perhaps
CMU could consider opening a robotics extension campus in Moon. In Pittsburgh
parking, storage, shipping, suppliers, and future growth would all be space
constrained.

